# Cycle from Canadian Border to Mexican Border



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

My goal before leaving North America, is to Cycle the pacific coast from The Canadian Border to the Mexican Border. I think it is some 3000 kms. 

Why? I don't know, I want to travel, but the standard things don't interest me. I tend to like to do things like this on my own. I don't have anyone to do the standard traveling with. It will be a great challenge physically and mentally. It will be nice to say I have done it. I think it will also be great for my health. Be good to disconnect before heading back to Australia. 

Anyone ever done bicycle touring or bikepacking? 

I think my trip will be End of September / October.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd love to try that but I have not been on a bike in years.Good luck anyway.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I have not been on a bike in 15 months, so I will need to build up my stamina a bit. But I am reasonably fit, and I was able to cycle a fair distance back when I was at home. Have plenty of time to prepare for it.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh man, bike camping is tremendous fun! I haven't done it in forever, and the longest trips I've done were only around 400 miles or so, but I'd absolutely love to go on a month-long journey like this at some point.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yay, I had a feeling that you would have done this. 

I was crunching the numbers and it is very cheap, so the fact that I am not working for a month or two is completely negated by the fact I will be living off $30 a day. Will have to buy all my gear but that can be sold afterwards to get some money back.

Beats spending $XXXX traveling the States, looking at stuff for the sake of looking at stuff. This trip excites me. My other thought was to do Route 66 on motorcycle, similar fashion, bke camping. But would cost way more. I have a love for 2 wheels.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Dude, if I didn't have school I would totally be interested in joining you on this adventure. Be sure to let me know if you've got any questions about gear!


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Sounds like fun/adventure to me! Bit too far for me though!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Oh will do. Thank you


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I am planning on going from Vancouver to mexico, then either cycling back to LAX or just busing it. Then flying back to Brisbane. Nice journey to end my 2 years in North America.

And since I have posted it here, pretty much means I have to do it. Which is awesome.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes my dream is to cycle the Trans Canada Trail, even though it isn't fully developed I would take detours. I would love to be able just live the rest of my life like that..


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck with your dream. I would like to do the western part but wont have time this year. I would also love to do the Great divide, but the season is wrong, so Pacific coast it is.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It sounds like a great trip. My Dad and his college roommate were talking about doing it. I would want to join them too if I didn't have a job.

http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/ 
This site will help you figure out where other people have biked before and what places are good to go to and which places aren't good for bikes. There might be other people planning this type of trip too.

http://maps.google.com will help find bike paths in the US. I wish there were more on the coast.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Wow matty this sounds awesome! I am excited to hear about your trip planning in the next few months.

Great goal!


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Classified said:


> It sounds like a great trip. My Dad and his college roommate were talking about doing it. I would want to join them too if I didn't have a job.
> 
> http://www.crazyguyonabike.com/
> This site will help you figure out where other people have biked before and what places are good to go to and which places aren't good for bikes. There might be other people planning this type of trip too.
> ...


The route which I am taking is pretty standard, and has been around since 76. There is a website called adventure cycling, or something which has maps and so on. I plan to get off the pavement for some of it. Trying to chose a style of bike which is proving to be tough. I think I have narrowed it down.



Perfectionist said:


> Wow matty this sounds awesome! I am excited to hear about your trip planning in the next few months.
> 
> Great goal!


I will let you know, an excuse to get together with adam for a coffee.


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

How much is it going to cost?


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Not too much I dont think. I am not too concerned about it right now. 
I need everything so it will be expensive.
Bike: $1000
Bike accessories / spares: $600
Tent: $300
Food: I have read $1000 average.
Camping: anywhere from $1 a night to probably $25 if I stay in a hostel. A lot of camp sites are $4 or $5.

Then whatever a break along the way. 

I am estimating $3500 including everything. 

I am not going to cook, I rarely cook food now, tend to eat mostly raw foods. So I can get by for a month without any cooking.


----------



## Zstanmore (Feb 3, 2012)

*hi Matty*

some years ago I took a 3000 + km trip, made a fine circle crossing countries Czech, Austria, Germany, Switzerland passed highest 2560 km altitude in Alps..

Here are some hints I did or things I took with>

1. food- at least one hot food a day is important /evening/, I carried a lot of spaghetti/this takes no space in bike bags and is easy to brake into noodles which are put into sacket soup to make it thick. Cooking on gas cane takes little to make such a food, just make the soup boiling add broken spaghetti cover with lid ! and putt off the fire.

2. Leave that pot alone, before it is ready, erect the tent, put the sleeping bag in, everything ready. Than take a shovel and go to evening washing up to the water / every day from 30 I ride I had to stopp in evening by the water whatever water it was. When you finish come back to tent, get inside and ENJOY THE SOUP :}.

3. Drinking water - I carried PET bottles some 6 litres and always passing the Gas station I filled them with drinking water

4. Good clothes - I did not expect such a cold in July in alps, and hands had to be warmee up with three layers of gas station plastic gloves...

5. An extra chain, of course multitool, tube patches, spare brake pads
6. If your cycle bags are not waterproof, put always all the stuff you carry into plastic bags to stay dry
7. Bread - if not eating soups I filled the bicycle frame with toast bread loafs which were spreaded with pate atc..
8. Solid back rack, plenty of rubber fixers,
9. I carried sleaping bag in the backpack on the back, all other stuf in main back bags, and clothings and mattrace in a large backpack fixed horizontally on the top of back bag

10. Hope this made sence a little and go for an adventure!

11. I/ve met some who carried a notice on them > please food and watter>. People now know who they are and are supported by bypassers or locals..


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Zstanmore said:


> 9. I carried sleaping bag in the backpack on the back, all other stuf in main back bags, and clothings and mattrace in a large backpack fixed horizontally on the top of back bag


Oh man, this reminds me, have you got any compression stuff sacks? Those things are tremendously useful.


----------



## Zstanmore (Feb 3, 2012)

papaSmurf>
No, I had not any of those vacuum sacks I heared were used to store clothings, blankets atc.
Im not saying its a bad idea, I have never tried this. Yet to my experience, single peaces of clothings were good to fill any gap created around bulky stuff, or prevent metal stuff clinking.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the tips and input. Some will be very useful and others not so much. But it is always good to have too much information. 

Wish I could go now, need to escape.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

This sounds very interesting, matty. 

You oughta bring along a camera and document it for us


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

You can camp for free in national forests. Or if you find some forest and it's dark, yet you will leave the next day by sunrise, you will probably be fine. And you should look into getting a lightweight tent. Mine cost $125.

I was camping once, and you can be social and ask a person with a tent if they would mind letting you setup your tent there, especially if the campground is full. I let the bicycle camper guy stay for free.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I plan to take a lot of pictures and stuff along the way. Pulling a camera out is my weakness, but I am sure with the length of the trip I will be happy to stop and take photos.

I have not looked into national parks, I will check that out. I don't want to venture to far off track and get myself 200kms in the wrong direction. I am looking at getting a good tent / sleeping bag. I am willing to spend a bit of money to get a half decent setup. Also, particularly the tent and bag will be reusable.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Sierra Designs tents are excellent, I'd definitely recommend looking into getting one of those.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

matty said:


> I plan to take a lot of pictures and stuff along the way. Pulling a camera out is my weakness, but I am sure with the length of the trip I will be happy to stop and take photos.
> 
> I have not looked into national parks, I will check that out. I don't want to venture to far off track and get myself 200kms in the wrong direction. I am looking at getting a good tent / sleeping bag. I am willing to spend a bit of money to get a half decent setup. Also, particularly the tent and bag will be reusable.


You have to go to the National Parks. Although I will warn you about the drivers going to them are in a rush to get there for some reason, and the roads aren't always the best (shoulders/bike lanes at least). Maybe in the Northwest it is different. A lot of these long distance bike riders are up before the Sun and on the road even before the Sun comes out to avoid the car traffic. Because there is usually only a few ways in to the park.

The National Parks do charge a fee, and I would factor planning to camp there and rest awhile into your schedule. There are a bunch of big name national parks that help you avoid some of the traffic along the coast. You will get some great pictures to show off. It is the national forests around the national parks that are free to camp in, but you are on your own in terms of services.

I would be interested in seeing the route you have planned out when you determine it. It sounds like it will be a great trip.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> Oh man, bike camping is tremendous fun! I haven't done it in forever, and the longest trips I've done were only around 400 miles or so, but I'd absolutely love to go on a month-long journey like this at some point.


This would take a hell of a lot longer than a month


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

^That really depends on how much off-road cycling Matty plans to do. Averaging 60 miles per day (minus a few rest days here and there) on paved roads is well within the realm of possibility.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I would just be careful of urban areas. Don't want your bike or equipment stolen.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

komorikun said:


> I would just be careful of urban areas. Don't want your bike or equipment stolen.


It is hard to find good camping there too.

But, even in the campground or in the woods, lock your bike up.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Silent Image said:


> This would take a hell of a lot longer than a month


It will be 99% on paved roads, I am aiming for 35 days.


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

papaSmurf said:


> ^That really depends on how much off-road cycling Matty plans to do. Averaging 60 miles per day (minus a few rest days here and there) on paved roads is well within the realm of possibility.





matty said:


> It will be 99% on paved roads, I am aiming for 35 days.


I didn't actually look up mileage before posting. I just thought it was like 2500 miles along the Pacific coast and that it would be tough to do in a month.
I then looked up and saw that it's 1400 miles from Vancouver to Tijuana.

Well that's doable. Good luck.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

If I wasn't in Europe I would join you.  Totally great idea.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Amazing goal. Hope it works out. this is the sort of traveling i'm interested in.


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

Do it. But don't expect it to help with social anxiety.
I hitch hiked across the country and it didn't help with my anxiety.
Good experience though.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

matty my man! record your journey if you do this. call it "Into the Wild pt2"

also, if this gets off the ground, and youre lacking some funding, let us know


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

This has nothing to do with SA, mainly stress relief and travel. But everything in life is to do with personal development. 

Thanks Woot, very kind. It will be pretty cheap and I am saving a lot of money right now, and will be for the rest of the year. Planning on a trip to Las Vegas next month and Mexico or Cuba in May.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Got my bike, took it for a 10 km ride. Very comfortable, forgot my gloves but had no numbness in my hands. First purchase, next will be camping equipment and a seat rail / bag. But not a huge hurry on the rest.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that is a beautiful bike! fair winds and following roads, matty. this is an amazing thing to do.


----------



## papaSmurf (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice bike! That saddle would kill me though.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Saddle is pretty comfy for a road bike. I was really surprised. A lot better than my old one, I would be sore for days after only 30 mins. But even with that seat, after riding for 3 days your *** gets use to it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

That is a nice bike, but you had better pack light. 

Personally, I would pick a bike with some shocks. There is also a trailer option to move the weight lower.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Yeah, I am packing very light. Half the point of the trip. Not going to be cooking, so that cuts out a lot of weight, and being the pacific coast there will be plenty food stops along the way. Wont have to stock pile food for days. 

Other than that, change of clothing, tent / bag / pad for sleeping, water, some other things. Only going to use a seat rail and bag. So cant load up too much.


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

Have you seen the movie "Ride the Divide"? It's about a race from Alberta to New Mexico.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

No, But I know about the great divide, I was interested in doing it until I realised the time of year I am going is not good due to the snow and I would not have the time to do the great divide. Will look for the movie now. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------

